# DALI Klemme 753-647 "Interface to the DALI Module is missing"



## KingHelmer (4 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich experimentiere momentan etwas mit der DALI KLemme im e!cockpit.
Hierzu nutze ich einen 750-8100 "PFC100" zusammen mit einer 753-647 DALI-Klemme und der passenden Stromversorgung 753-620 am Klemmenbus.

Bisher habe ich nur den FbDALIMaster einmal aufgerufen und eine Visualisierung erstellt mit der Visu aus der WagoAppDali (V. 1.0.0.10).
Damit die Visu auch funktioniert habe ich den Programmbaustein hierfür in meiner Taskkonfiguration aufgerufen.

SO, jetzt das Problemchen: 
die Visu gibt mir die Meldung aus: "Interface to the DALI module is missing".
Also hab ich beim Masterbaustein nachgesehen, dort wird die Meldung:"The library does not support the module firmware" ausgegeben.


Ja ich habe das Modul schon eine Weile hier herumliegen, ausgelesen aus dem DALI Konfigurator habe ich die Folgenden Daten:

Hardware-Version: 01
Firmware-Version: 03

Ist mein Modul nun veraltet? Habe die Doku der WagoAppDali erfolglos nach Angaben zur supporteten Firmware durchgeschaut.
Falls ja gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich selbst das Modul nicht updaten kann, richtig?

Vielleicht mache ich auch irgendetwas komplett falsch... 


Vielen Dank vorab und Grüße, 
Flo


***Nachtrag***

Die Meldung "Interface to the Dali module is missing" ist verschwunden und wurde in der Visualisierung durch eine andere ersetzt, nachdem ich auch den richtigen Knotenpunkt eingetragen hatte 
Die Meldung vom Masterbaustein bleibt jedoch und ich befürchte, dass ich so nichts testen anfangen muss, bei nicht supporteter Firmware - richtig?


----------



## .:WAGO::0100272:. (4 April 2017)

*Dali e!cockpit FW04*

Hallo Flo,

es klingt nicht so als würden Sie etwas falsch machen.
e!cockpit unterstützt die FW Versionen <FW04 für die 753-647 leider nicht mehr.
Die 753-647 kann geupdatet werden mit dem Wago Tool I/O-Update.
Um dieses Update zu beziehen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Wago Support.


----------



## KingHelmer (4 April 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Puh da bin ich froh!


----------

